# XBMC



## bazic (19 Septembre 2011)

bonjour à tous

Dans xbmc, peut on parametrer youtube sur les vidéos en français ? de même pour les films (bandes annonces) dans l'apple tv....marre de n'avoir que de l'anglais.
Et aussi le plugin iphoto ne détecte pas ma librairie iphoto, comment faire ?

merci à vous tous


----------

